# Steam Big Picture Mode CPU Last



## endy66 (5. Dezember 2019)

Guten Abend zusammen

Mir ist kürzlich aufgefallen, dass Steam im Big Picture Mode eine durchaus hohe CPU-Last (ca. 25%) aufweist. Da die Kiste am TV angeschlossen und via Xbox-Controller gesteuert wird, ist der BPM für mich fast Pflicht, damit ich keine Tastatur und Maus nutzen muss. Allerdings ist das so natürlich nicht wirklich toll, da der BPM im Hintergrund während eines Spiels so weiterläuft. Ist das Problem bekannt? Leider konnte ich dazu nicht wirklich aktuelles finden, oder gibt es dafür gar eine Lösung. Potenzielle Vorschläge zu  alternativen zu Steam BPM (es geht mir lediglich um den Launcher, welcher per Gamepad genutzt werden kann im Vollbild), nehme ich gerne entgegen.

Freundliche Grüsse


----------

